# Paph helenea 'Lana Marie' HCC/AOS



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2008)

One of my Paph helenea was awarded a 75 point HCC at the Foothills Orchid Society last weekend. This is the its second blooming. The blooming growth has a leaf span of five inches.












It was a nice show and it was nice to meet YoyoJo and others.

Kyle


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice Kyle. Good job. :clap: Did you just bring the one for judging?


----------



## Elena (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats! That's a really cute one, nice colours. 

Hope mine flowers soon.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Very nice Kyle. Good job. :clap: Did you just bring the one for judging?



No, I brought 3 of them, but this was the only one awarded. One of them is quite a bit smaller and the other one was on its way out. They pulled all three to compare them.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2008)

Good that you have so many so you can choose. I hope mine turns out as nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats Kyle! I remember seeing those when I was clerking for the ribbon judging. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2008)

congratulations!!! cool flower! Jean


----------



## Candace (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats on your award.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats! I can see why it was awarded. The colors are very smooth and rich, and the shape is excellent.


----------



## Jorch (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your award Kyle! :clap: It's a nice flower


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2008)

:clap::clap: *CONGRATS!!! *Well deserved! A very nice helenae!


----------



## paphreek (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Kyle!:clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 12, 2008)

:clap: comgrats Kyle! i love helenae!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations!

Real nice!


----------



## Hien (Oct 12, 2008)

Gorgeous color:clap:


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a beautiful clone, Kyle. Congrats on the award!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 13, 2008)

Conratulation Kyle!!!! Luv the color!!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 13, 2008)

Smart move taking three in. Greatly improves your chances of coming away with an award! I use to take in a few dogs in to improve the chances of getting an award on the one I wanted award on. It worked most of the time. Once in awhile it would back fired and the dog got the award


----------

